

Git's Little Bundle of Joy - bugs
http://progit.org/2010/03/10/bundles.html#

======
LaPingvino
Git keeps surprizing me with it's power. I would like to know if this exists
as well in some form in Hg/Bzr...

~~~
schacon
I _believe_ this idea was taken from Hg, actually. Though it's not new -
'bundle' has been in Git for almost 3 years now, since 1.5.1

~~~
luckydude
Um, this idea was taken from BitKeeper which has had this feature for 10
years.

I know it's not cool to give BK any credit but almost 100% of what is in git,
hg, bzr came from BK and you can go dig through the history and prove that for
yourself.

~~~
tsally
And that is why annoying one of the better programmers in the world today by
withdrawing his free license is a bad idea. Git only exists because Linus
didn't want to migrate to the commercial version of BK.

~~~
luckydude
Maybe you ought to talk to Linus about that and get the real answer. What you
just said is nonsense and Linus, if you can get his attention, will be happy
to set you straight.

In case you can't get his attention, the real story is that Linus understood
that letting Tridge create a clone of BK was just asking for trouble. Imagine
if there was a commercial clone of git, done by people without access to the
git source code. And it was used to read and write git repos. Now imagine that
the commercial guys didn't really understand git and they made a mistake and
that mistake corrupted part of the repo. And imagine that that corruption got
picked up and propogated by the real git.

Kind of a mess, right? Especially when you consider that git is a distributed
system. Actually happened to the Linux kernel when it was in BK because
someone went and editted the metadata directly to "fix" a problem. How do you
fix a problem that is in thousands of repos? We fixed it by putting knowledge
of the Linux kernel and that problem into BK and doing a new release.

Linus was smart enough to realize that that sort of problem was extremely
likely if people started using a Tridge created BK clone. And he realized that
there was zero chance that when problems occurred that people would blame them
on Tridge, BK would catch all the flack. So he got off BK because he was
actually grateful for the help we provided and wasn't interested in causing us
harm.

This was after him spending months arguing with Tridge that Tridge was doing
the wrong thing.

But don't take my word for it, go ask him.

~~~
tsally
I appreciate the correction. My statement was based on my memory of the news
reports at the time. Clearly my memory failed in this case. :-p

~~~
luckydude
No problem, the news at the time was pretty slanted and I was too burned out
to go correct it. Better late than never I suppose.

Have fun with Git, other than cruddy rename support, it's a nice system.
Frigging fast, I gotta hand that one to Linus, it's faster than BK on some
stuff.

------
sabat
Good to know! I can imagine using 'git bundle'.

